# Extortion plot at Santa Barbara medical marijuana dispensary



## FruityBud (Apr 29, 2009)

On 4-27-09, at approximately 11:50 a.m., officers responded to the 100 block of W. Haley Street and contacted the 34 year old male victim of an extortion.  The victim told officers he had just escaped from several subjects who had held him captive in a back room of the "Sacred Mountain" medical marijuana dispensary located at 27 Parker Way.

The victim explained that he is part owner of the business and his partner, later identified as Tharon Weighill, age 45, accused him of stealing over $400,000 from the business. Weighill arranged to have two individuals forcefully hold the victim in a back room of the dispensary and sign over his share of the business.

The victim was held at knife point and was threatened with bodily harm. The victim signed a make shift release for his part of the business, was stripped of his keys, cell phone and $800. The keys were used by the suspects to gain access into the victim's vehicle where an unknown amount of marijuana was taken. The victim escaped out of the business when he had the opportunity to do so.

Officers next responded to the "Sacred Mountain" business and contacted several subjects. All claimed to be employees or business associates of the dispensary. Scott Weighill, age 43, who works as security for the business was identified as the suspect who held the door closed and kept watch as the victim was being threatened. He was arrested and booked for conspiracy, extortion, false imprisonment and robbery. Tharon Weighill who coordinated the event was arrested and booked for conspiracy, extortion, false imprisonment and robbery. Other suspects are still outstanding.

Paul Garcia, age 36, was also at the business but was not identified as being involved in the crimes being investigated.   A records check of Garcia revealed that he was on probation for drug charges and to have a warrant for his arrest.  Garcia was arrested and booked for the warrant.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/c2m959*


----------



## tharon weighill sr. (May 14, 2009)

well, this is tharon weighill sr. and whoever fruity bud is does not know what the hell he/she  is talking about .   and should leave their very poor reporting skills at home. the extorition was on me you moron


----------



## 420benny (May 14, 2009)

So, what is the truth, then? Pretty heavy charges. One would hope that there is some truth somewhere.


----------



## smokeytimes (May 14, 2009)

tharon weighill sr. said:
			
		

> well, this is tharon weighill sr. and whoever fruity bud is does not know what the hell he/she  is talking about .   and should leave their very poor reporting skills at home. the extorition was on me you moron



Are you saying that you were the one who was extorted? or the one doing the extortion? 

FruityBud just reports what he finds in the news. he doesn't write the write-up just post them for us. no need to come in calling people childish names really. Just post up and explain what is incorrect I'm sure FB didn't make the thread to call anyone out.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 14, 2009)

MAybe you should call the reporter who originally wrote the article. If you look at the end of Fruity's post you will see a link to the actual article. Just replace the "xx" with "tt", copy, and paste it into your browser. Your beef is with them not any of the members here. 

And just my two cents here, sounds like however you guys/gals are, run a pretty shady establishment and give MJ reform a bad name for all of those involved in it. If someone held a knife to me and I escaped, they better call the cops before I get back for their own protection.


----------



## MindzEye (May 14, 2009)

tharon weighill sr. said:
			
		

> well, this is tharon weighill sr. and whoever fruity bud is does not know what the hell he/she  is talking about .   and should leave their very poor reporting skills at home. the extorition was on me you moron




Maybe you should stop holding people at knife point, there are civilized ways of handling problems, as a medical user in Ventura County Ca, very near Santa Barbara I have to say that this dispensary will never get my business, not that you would anyways I get my bud from San Fernando valley where it is way better than any meds you guys have ever had for only $40 1/8....

I normally dont just shout out insults but you deserve a huge "YOUR RETARDED"!!!!

And I dont believe that this was really you, Im sure the reporter who wrote the article had the police report of everyone arrested, so this would mean you are talking on a marijuana site in jail... Ive been t Ventura County jail, you dont have internet access there...


----------



## nvthis (May 14, 2009)

tharon weighill sr. said:
			
		

> well, this is tharon weighill sr. you moron


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  I am soooooo sorry. Your parents must have really hated you!


----------



## smokeytimes (May 15, 2009)

Ouch his first post and he gets a negative rep. I think Mindzeye has a valid point the reporter would have the police reports. I think this Tharon guys is a troll account to get a rise out of people.


----------



## skallie (May 15, 2009)

*** is 

extorition

is it like extortion by any chance

skallie


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2009)

tharon weighill sr. said:
			
		

> well, this is tharon weighill sr. and whoever fruity bud is does not know what the hell he/she  is talking about .   and should leave their very poor reporting skills at home. the extorition was on me you moron



fruitybud only "copies" and reports the stories as he/she has access to them. Doesn't "write or compose" the articles.  Your disagreement(IF.. you actually have anything at all to do with the story) is with the reporter that wrote the article, or the pOlice report. Not "our" news anchor. 
In addition, name calling and/or derogatory comments toward other members is neither 'allowed' nor is it going to make you any friends around here.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 15, 2009)

tharon weighill sr. said:
			
		

> well, this is tharon weighill sr. and whoever fruity bud is does not know what the hell he/she  is talking about .   and should leave their very poor reporting skills at home. the extorition was on me you moron




Feel free to enter your explanation and side of this crazy-retarded story.

You want to treat medical marijuana as if it was still operated by gangsters, than by all means, please clear any misconceptions here:


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2009)

Mr. Weighill, I hope you do your business' books better than you do grammer and spelling.
(I couldn't help it, for once I can say something negitive about someones spelling.  I think he is a troll too.)


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 15, 2009)

I've always wanted to try extortion, it sounds so exciting.  And racketeering.  I'm not exactly sure what racketeering is but it sure sounds cool.  "I'm a racketeer, what do you do"?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> what do you do"?


 
Conspire to extort.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 15, 2009)

You can hang with me anytime.  

Extortion, conspiracy to extort and racketeering.  Please leave a message.


----------



## zipflip (May 15, 2009)

you could have a sophisticated term for a title without a college degree even, art. LOL 
  extortionist..  just say it once.  it does  kinda sounds big an important like huh? haha jk


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2009)

.."extortionist".. ain't that one o' them girls that can fold herself all up into a 12"x12" box?.. 
:rofl:...


----------



## zipflip (May 15, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .."extortionist".. ain't that one o' them girls that can fold herself all up into a 12"x12" box?..
> :rofl:...



Paraphrasing Yoga as posted in her Cautionary Tale, Wow, that drunk, crying extortionist girl sure was fun


----------



## PencilHead (May 15, 2009)

Where I grew up, we had an extoritionist who wore nothing but an overcoat and a pair of rubber boots.  We called him the Flash.:hubba:


----------



## Yoga (May 15, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You can hang with me anytime.
> 
> Extortion, conspiracy to extort and racketeering. Please leave a message.


 
Ohhhhh....can I be your enforcer?  PLEASE!  I can do better than Turdy Tharon I promise.  I would have kept holding the door shut so he couldn't get out.

If that postion isn't available can I be the receptionist?  I work for weed.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 15, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh....can I be your enforcer?  PLEASE!  I can do better than Turdy Tharon I promise.  I would have kept holding the door shut so he couldn't get out.
> 
> If that postion isn't available can I be the receptionist?  I work for weed.



Since you're a fellow distilled spirit as well as mj expert, you could be in charge of vice .  But we're we're going to need a bigger sign.


----------



## Yoga (May 15, 2009)

Vice I can do, since between you and me a girl scout kicked my butt last week.  But, I could have still done a better job than Turdy.

Whatever you do don't mess with their cookies.


----------



## PencilHead (May 15, 2009)

Oh, you dirty rats, it's a matter of 400 gees, see?  It's big biz, see?  Where's my boy Junior?  

Knowing this guy wore like a Mr T starter kit, too.  Yeah, Gansta Dispensary.  How may I mis-direct yo call.


----------

